
Netscape Communications First Press Release (1994) - revorad
http://web.archive.org/web/20061207145832/http://wp.netscape.com/newsref/pr/newsrelease1.html
======
revorad
This is worth a read if only for this gem - "Netscape Communications' new
Netscape provides cruise control for the information superhighway".

~~~
starnix17
Some other funny quotes from the article:

"It is optimized to run smoothly over 14.4 kilobit/second modems as well as
higher bandwidth lines, delivering performance at least ten times that of
other network browsers."

"Native support for the JPEG image format."

"Multiple, simultaneous network accesses, allowing several documents or images
to be downloaded simultaneously."

